# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε στις διακοπές ο κοκατιλάκος μου ο white face (ντο)

## paulos

Έχασα τον μικρό μου σε πικνη βλάστηση κ ο ρεμι πάει να σκάσει κλαιει όλο το απόθεμα,εχω βάλει σπορακια στην αυλή αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα βρει τον δρόμο κ εάν θέλει να γυρίσει παρόλο που όλο το απόγευμα ήταν γύρω από το σπίτι. Αλλά νυχτωνοντας έχασα την ελπίδα.....

----------


## mitsman

Παυλο παρε φακο και ψαξε τον... αν τον βρεις σε καποια κορυφη πηγαινε πριν ξημερωσει με καμμια λιχουδια... θα εχει πεινασει ο μικρος!!!!
γυρω γυρω θα ειναι!!! ψαξε πονηρα.. μπες στην  θεση του... που θα πηγαινες στην θεση του???

----------


## paulos

Αχ ρε μητσο μου η ευρυτανία μακάρι να ήταν κυκλάδες.. Χαχα μιλάμε το χωριό είναι κυριολεκτικά θαμενο μέσα σε πόλη πικνη βλάστηση δεν μπόρεσα μέρα που τον έβλεπα να τον φτάσω μετά πεταξε σε σημείο που πια δεν τον άκουγα οπότε μέσα στο δάσος με γκρεμους αδυνατον αν απομακτινθηκε να εντοπιστεί αστα...

----------


## Lucky Witch

Κρίμα...θέλει προσοχή.
Γι αυτό είμαι υπερ του κόψιμου των φτερών.

----------


## mitsman

πππππφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ  φ.......................
Λυπαμαι πολυ Παυλο.... που δεν θα κοιμηθει αποψε κοντα σου....... ελπιζω ομως οτι αυριο θα τον εχεις στην αγκαλια σου!!!!
Μην χασεις την ελπιδα σου ουτε δευτερολεπτο... κανε οτι μπορεις αυριο!!! αν δεν εχεις μαζι σου καμμια αποχη... παρε μια βαρια μπλουζα να τον πιασεις αυριο που θα τον βρεις! μην το ξεχασεις!

----------


## paulos

Κομενα ήταν τα φτερα

----------


## paulos

Και όμως πετούσε ψηλά κανονικοτατα

----------


## paulos

Εάν τον εντοπίσω θα κάνω ότι μπορώ .

----------


## vagelis76

Παύλο ξυπνάς πριν ακόμα χαράξει,παίρνεις μαζί σου το ρεμι στο κλουβί του ή σε ένα μικρότερο....και βγαίνει για να τον βρείς.
Κρατάς μαζί σου νερό,κάποια απόχη ή ένα πανί όπως είπε και ο Μίστος παραπάνω..Του σφυράς και ταυτόχρονα ακούει και το φίλο του,κάτι που θα τον κάνει να ξεπροβάλει αν είναι κάπου χωμένος.Όταν πλησιάσει ...τον καταβρέχεις ή το πιάνεις με την απόχη..ή του πετάς το πανί για να τον εγκλωβίσεις.

Το ξημέρωμα και το σούρουπο είναι οι καλύτερες ώρες να τον εντοπίσεις.

Εύχομαι αυριο να είναι κοντά σας Παύλο!!!!!

----------


## zack27

Μακαρι Παυλο να πανε ολα καλα και να τον βρεις το μικρο!!!!!ενημερωσε μας για εξελιξεις!!!

----------


## ninos

εύχομαι και εγω όλα να πάνε καλά !!

----------


## μαρια ν

Παυλο λυπαμαι πολυ ευχομαι νατο βρεις γρηγορα,ενημερωσεμας για τις εξελιξεις.

----------


## paulos

Είναι στο διπλανό χωράφι τελικά πάνω σε πολύ ψηλό δέντρο που δεν μπορώ να ανέβω. Ακούει τον ρεμι. Απαντα αλλά δεν ερχετε.

----------


## ninos

Παύλο μήπως να πας τον Ρέμι απο κάτω και να του αφήσεις ενα μπολάκι με φαγητό και νερό ? Δεν μπορεί θα πεινάσει ο άτιμος και θα κατέβει !

----------


## mitsman

Παυλο τι εγινε?????????????????????????????????
εχω τρελη αγωνια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## paulos

Αυτό έκανα αλλά τίποτα ακόμα έχει αγριεψει από τα άγρια πουλιά.

----------


## mitsman

Λιχουδιες και τετοια??? δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι...εφυγες απο εκει??? πηγαινε να κατασκηνωσεις!!! μην ξεχνας να εχεις μια μπλουζα μαζι σου... μην πιστεψεις οτι θα τον πιασεις με το χερι!!!!
πω πω........... ειναι τραγικοοοο

----------


## paulos

Αυτό έκανα αλλά τίποτα ακόμα έχει αγριεψει από τα άγρια πουλιά.

----------


## paulos

Αστα εδώ είμαι από τις 8

----------


## mitsman

Δεν πειραζει... αξιζει!!!και καθεται εκει ακινητος?? δεν πειναει ρε γαμωτο?? δεν διψαει???

----------


## ninos

Μήπως Παύλο να πας να κρυφτείς κάπου πιο πέρα να μην σε βλέπει και να του αφήσεις τον ΡΕΜΙ μπας και κατέβει? Εαν κατέβει τον πλησιάσεις σιγά σιγά και τον γραπώνεις. Είτε μήπως τελικά λόγο κομμένων φτερών φοβάται να πετάξει και δεν μπορεί να κατέβει ? 

Τι να πω... κουράγιο και υπομονή. Εγω νομίζω οτι θα κατέβει αργά ή γρήγορα. Δεν μπορεί θα πεινάσει !!!!!! Απλά πρεπει να κανεις υπομονή.

----------


## Efthimis98

Λυπαμαι πολυ που τον εχασες...γιατι δεν περνεις ενα λαστιχο να τον βρεξεις....οχ....ειπαμαι ομως οτι ειναι σε ψηλο δεντρο.......εμ....τοτε καλο ειναι να του πας πραγματα που το αρεσουν....καμια αγαπημενη του λιχουδια...λιγο φρουτακι...και το αγαπημενο του παιχνιδι!!!!Οταν πεινασει θα καταιβει...... :sad:

----------


## paulos

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ όλους για την συμπαράσταση,αλλά επειδή εδώ είναι όλα τα δέντρα ψηλά κ σε σημεία τέτοια που δύσκολα ανεβαινονται άρχισα να χάνω ελπίδες δεν καθετε σε ένα πετάει ανά διαστήματα πολύ ψηλά παρόλο που είχε κομενα φτερά κ τον κυνηγούν χελιδονια.είναι κ λίγο βόδι ενώ ακούει το ρεμι κάτω δεν ερχετε τι να πω νομίζω πως πρέπει θεωρητικά να του ευχηθώ καλή τύχη.

----------


## Pardalw...

παυλο μν τα παρατας!!
περιμενε λιγακι ακομη!!
κανε αυτα που σου λενε τα παιδια!

----------


## Marilenaki

ναι παυλο μην χανεις τις ελπιδες σου τωρα που τον βρηκες!! δεν θα επιβιωσει εξω! ειναι εξω μονο του τρομοκρατημενο εχουν δικιο τα παιδια κρυψου και παραφυλαγε το μερος. ασε το αλλο στο κλουβι απο κατω με τροφη και κατι που οτυ αρεσε πολυ και περιμενε... δεν πρεπει να τα παρατησεις τωρα αφου ξερεις και που ειναι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα πεινασει...*μην τα παρατας*...χαζος ειναι ο cockatiel σου αν πεινασει να κατσει πανω στο δεντρο...οτι και να γινει θα καταιβει να φαει!!!*ΜΗΝ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΛΠΙΔΕΣ ΣΟΥ!!!*

----------


## paulos

Κοίτα στο δέντρο που ταν χτες κ τον έβλεπα μασούσε φιλαράκια δεν του καιγόταν καρφί για το κλουβί τον ρεμι τον εχω στην αυλή απέναντι από το σημείο που τον άκουγα σε ένα τεράστιο πλάτανο που καν δεν τον βλέπω.απλά δεν μπορώ να είμαι όλη μέρα στα μπαϊ σε λίγο παω αγρίνιο για μια δουλειά τι να πω εάν θέλει ας έρθει. Τον αγαπώ αλλά ....

----------


## vas

παύλο εκτός απο χρέος σου προς το ρεμι είναι χρέος σου και προς τον άλλον παπαγάλο να τον πιάσεις και να τον γυρίσεις σπίτι,μη σκέφτεσαι οτι θα πετάει ελεύθερος,αν τον αφήσεις κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα πετά ελεύθερος,τρομαγμένος,και..  .για λίγο!προσπάθησε!

----------


## ninos

Παύλο μην χάνεις τις ελπίδες σου και περίμενε εκεί. Να πεις να σου φέρουν και φαγητό.  

Για εμένα είναι θετικό που μένει στην περιοχή.. Ίσως να κάθεται εκεί επειδή σας βλέπει κιόλας, απλά του αρέσει η ελευθέρια στα δένδρα και δεν κατεβαίνει (είναι λογικό, πουλάκι είναι). Αυτό που θα τον κατεβάσει όμως μάλλον θα είναι η πείνα και η δίψα που αργά η γρήγορα θα έρθει. 

Εαν πρέπει να φύγεις, ίσως βρείς κάποιον άλλο να τον παρακολουθεί... Τι να πω, υπομονή και εαν μπορείς ακύρωσε τα πάντα για σήμερα μέχρι να κατέβει, διότι κατά την γνώμη μου θα _το κάνει σίγουρα_

Δοκίμασε να πας κ λίγο πιο πέρα μην σε βλέπει, μπας και κατέβει. Όταν κατέβει, αργά - αργά προσπάθησε να τον τσακώσεις

Τι να πω.. ξεπόρτισε για τα καλά  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Συμφωνω με τον Στελιο...οτι και να γινει θα δειψασει...πες οτι τρωει τα φυλλα...ε δεν θα δειψασει!!!

----------


## paulos

Οκ αυτό κάνω απλά πια τον έχασα κ ούτε τον ακούω η κοιμάται η πήγε αλλού.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορει να κρυφτικε για να κοιμηθει!!!!Αυριο το πρωιμαλλον θα ξανα ερθει....μηντα παρατας....το πουλακι θα ψωφισει αν ειναι μονο του εξω....τι θα φαει;;;τι θα πιει;;;το κρυο τον χειμωνα αν επιβιωσει μονο του μεχρι τοτε;;;Σκεψου τα αυτα.........σιγουρα δεν θες να παθει τιποτα!!!!

----------


## ninos

άσε τον άλλο παπαγαλίνο εκεί και κάνε καμία βόλτα σφυρίζοντας. Προσοχή να έχεις όμως τον άλλο που είναι στο κλουβί σε οπτική επαφή.

Εσύ μπορεί να μην το ακούς, αλλά αυτος θα σας ακούει. Αφού από εχθές είναι στην περιοχή, δεν μπορεί να έφυγε σήμερα. Εκτός εάν τον παράσυρε άλλο κοπάδι πουλιών και τα ακολούθησε. 

Για τον λόγο αυτό πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να μείνει εκεί ο άλλος παπαγαλίνος. Απλά να τον αισθάνεται και να τον ακούει κοντά του και να μην παρασυρθεί και φύγει απο τα άλλα πουλιά.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ξανα συμφωνω μαζι σου Στελιο!!!

----------


## ninos

Εντάξει παιδιά και για τον Παύλο είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Τον καταλαβαίνω όμως, γιατί και σε εμένα έφυγε κάποτε ένα καναρίνι και όχι σε δάσος.  Στην γειτονιά μου. Το έβλεπα σε μια νεκταρίνια του δρόμου, για ώρες του σφύριζα του έβαζα τροφές, αυτός πήγαινε σε άλλα μπαλκόνια, σε άλλα δένδρα του δρόμου, αλλά σε εμένα τίποτα……. Στο τέλος την κοπάνησε, ισως μαζί με τους σπουργίτες και δεν τον είδα πάλι.

Τα παπαγαλάκια όμως, εαν και δεν είχα ποτέ,  είναι πιο δεμένα με τους ιδιοκτήτες τους και πιο έξυπνα, οπότε υπάρχουν αρκετές  ελπίδες

----------


## paulos

Όπως κ να χει ξέρω πως για τον ίδιο η μοίρα του αν δεν καταφέρω να τον βρω είναι αβεβαιη,τον ρεμακο λυπάμαι αλλά άμεσα πρέπει να του βρω παρέα ,φωνάζει λυπάμαι που έκανα βλακεία κ τώρα την πληρώνω

----------


## ninos

μην απελπίζεσαι βρε Παύλο. Τον βλέπεις πουθενά τώρα ή τον έχασες τελείως ?

----------


## paulos

Αλλά μπορεί βα κάνω διάκριση αλλά τον ρεμι αν έχανα δεν θα το ξεπερνουσα του εχω τρελή αδυναμια, τον άλλον δεν τον είχα πολύ καιρό και δεν είχα δέσιμο τόσο όσο με τον ρεμακο.

----------


## paulos

Εδώ κ μια ώρα τίποτα καμία ανταπόκριση αφού κ ο ρεμι άρχισε να παίζει κ κουράστηκε να φωνάζει όπως το πρωι

----------


## Efthimis98

Λυπαμαι πραγματικα!!!Καλυτερα αν δν τον ξαναβρεις να του αγορασεις αμεσα ενα φιλο ή ενα ταιρι!!!Γιατι το λυπαμαι και τον Ρεμιπου φωναζει!!!Να τιρησεις και την καραντινα αμα βρεις τον ντο-μι γιατι μπορει να κολλησε κατι....και αμα δεν τον βρειςπαλι καραντινα αν παρεις νεο πουλακι.......τα ξερεις αφου αυτα!!!!Τι στα λεω;;; χαχα

----------


## ninos

Τι να πω βρε Παύλο. Ίσως είναι προφανές, ότι μπροστά στο πραγματικό φυσικό περιβάλλον τους, τα πουλάκια δεν υπολογίζουν τίποτα. Ούτε το ωραίο φαγητό για να τα δελεάσουμε, ούτε νερό.  Ούτε ακόμα και το κάλεσμα του φίλου τους.

----------


## paulos

Ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον πάντως.

----------


## ninos

βρε Παύλο, μακάρι να μπορούσα να ερχόμουν εκεί να σε βοηθήσω κιόλας και να αλλάζουμε σκοπιές !!!

Η ελπίδα όμως πεθαίνει τελευταία.  :Happy:  Μην απελπίζεσαι, σύντομα μπορεί να ακουσεις και πάλι την φωνούλα του

----------


## ivi

απίστευτο πραγματικά... καλά δεν δίψασε τόσες ώρες να κατέβει να πιεί νερό? τι να πώ, εύχομαι να γυρίσει, εστω και τώρα!μην χάνεις τις ελπίδες σου, μην τα παρατάς, το πουλάκι αν ήταν να φύγει μακριά πιστεύω θα το είχε κάνει από την πρώτη στιγμή!!απλά ίσως να είνα τρομοκρατημένο και φοβάται να κατέβει!συνέχισε να το ψάχνεις και να το φωνάζεις!!

----------


## Marilenaki

και μην ξεχνας οτι εχει κομενα φτερα οπως λες και ετσι δεν θα μπορει να παει πολυ μακρυα.. προσπαθησε το οσο μπορεις..

----------


## paulos

Μπαααα αυτό με το λιμένα δεν ισχιει πετούσε άνετα ψηλά κ για ώρα άρα πρέπει να πέρασε πτερορια κ να έβγαλε καινούργια.

----------


## ninos

κανένα νέο Παύλο ?

----------


## paulos

Τίποτα έχασα ίχνη

----------


## paulos

Τίποτα έχασα ίχνη

----------


## Nikkk

Σαν πολλή γκαντεμιά δεν έχει πέσει στο φόρουμ;;; Ο ένας το έχασε, ο άλλος του τα πήραν πίσω, στους άλλους αρρώστησαν κ λαχτάρισαν, βρε μπας κ μας ματιάσαν;;;; Τι να πω, λυπάμαι ρε Παύλο. Μάλλον μπροστά στην ελευθερία τους δε βάζουν τίποτα...Να πάρεις θηλυκό για τον φίλο σου κ η ζωή συνεχίζεται...

----------


## ninos

και  εγω αυτό καταλαβαίνω, οτι μπροστά στην χαρά του φυσικού τους περιβάλλοντος δεν λογαριάζουν ούτε αγαπητές τροφές, ούτε τίποτα.. Εαν δεν φανούν τα ίχνη του, ελπίζω να βρει τον δρόμο του και να να χαρεί την ελευθερία του στην φύση

----------


## vagelis76

> Μπαααα αυτό με το λιμένα δεν ισχιει πετούσε άνετα ψηλά κ για ώρα άρα πρέπει να πέρασε πτερορια κ να έβγαλε καινούργια.


Μέσα σε 1 μέρα σίγουρα όχι Παύλο μου,πότε του είχες κόψει τα φτερά και πόσο?????

Κάνε άλλη μια προσπάθεια το απογευματάκι πριν νυχτώσει,είναι μια ώρα που φωνάζουν ψάχνοντας σημείο για να κοιμηθούν.
 Εύχομαι τη καλύτερη εξέλιξη....

----------


## ninos

Παύλο κανένα νέο ?

----------


## zack27

Παυλο μακαρι να εισαι τυχερος και να ειναι τυχερο και το πουλακι!!!!μη τα παρατας ακομα κριμα ειναι!!!!περιμενουμε εξελιξεις!!!
Βαγγελη τα φτερα του μικρου ειχαν κοπει οταν το πρωτοπηρε ο Παυλος το πουλακι εχει περασει καιρος!!

----------


## paulos

Παιδιά δεν είχα ίντερνετ τώρα μπήκα από το κιν. Τίποτα μετά το μεσημέρι έχασα ίχνη δυστυχώς.απλά ελπίζω σ ένα θαύμα κ εύχομαι να μην πάθει κακό.

----------


## paulos

Τον βρηκαααααααααααα........... Παιδια καλημέρα σήμερα ξύπνησα χωρίς καμία ελπίδα μιας κ από χτες είχα χάσει ίχνη του, τελικά ο ninos έπεσε μέσα ο αλήτης μου πεινασε μόλις λοιπόν έβγαλα τον ρεμι 8 έξω δεν άκουσα τίποτα και απογοητευμένος συνεχεισα τον ύπνο, κ ακούω στο μικρό δεντρακι της αυλής σφύριγμα κ ξέρετε τη έκανα? Λάστιχο κ μπουγελωμα κ τότε άρχισε να κατεβαίνει ο ταξιδιώτης μου παπί έπεσε κ τώρα μουσκεμα έπεσε με τα μούτρα στην τροφή. Κ ο ρεμι του χορεύει. Χα χα. Παιδιά μέσα από την ψυχή μου σ αυτή τη δύσκολη φάση που πέρασα ευχαριστώ όλους.  Για την κινητοποιηση. τώρα. Κατάλαβα γιατί το σαίτ είναι ξεχωριστό.

----------


## vagelis76

Μου φτιαξες τη μέρα...την εβδομάδα ...το μήνα όλο !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Μπράβο...μπράβο !!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Φοβερό όμως. Διάβαζα διάβαζα διάβαζα, πατούσα την επόμενη σελίδα λεω δε μπορεί κατι θα εγινε, σαν ταινία που σε κρατά σε αγωνία και στο τέλος...Happy end!!!!! Μπράβο Παύλο :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Επιτελους!!!!!!!Μπραβο σου!!!!!!!!

----------


## paulos

Παιδιά να είμαι ειλικρινείς επειδή εγώ εδώ μεγάλωσα κ ξέρω τον τόπο τον είχα ξεγραψει μιλάμε για βουνά απροσπελαστα κανονική ζούγκλα.η μόνη ελπίδα ήταν μόνο να γυρίσει όπως έγινε, φωτό θα ανεβάσω δαν γυρίσω επειδή τώρα μπαίνω από κινητο

----------


## ninos

*ελα Παύλοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο*

Μπράβοοοοο.... Ο άτιμος κάπου εκεί κοντά ήταν, εσείς μπορεί να μην το ακούγατε, αλλά αυτός σας άκουγε και όταν ήρθε η ώρα που δεν άντεξε άλλο, κατέβηκε για φαγητό και νερό... 

Χάρηκε όμως βόλτα ο αθεόφοβος. Ξεπόρτισμα κανονικό...

----------


## mitsman

ΦΟΒΕΡΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ
Μπραβο παυλιτο.... ειναι απεριγραπτη η χαρα μετα απο κατι τετοιο... εγω το πιστευα να σου πω την αληθεια!!! ταισε τον καλα τωρα και προσεξε τον γιατι θα εχεις εξαντληθει!!!

----------


## Pardalw...

τελεια παυλο!!!ειδες??σιγα μν εφευγε!!που θα βρει καλυτερα!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Mπραβο παυλο χαρηκα παρα παρα πολυ που τελικα γυρισε για να μπορεσεις τελικα και
εσυ να απολαυσεις τις διακοπες σου καλως τον δεχτηκες τον περιηγητη σου.

----------


## Ηρακλής

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑ πολυ ωραια!!!! χαρηκα πολυ που γυρισε !!!Απο τη αρχη παρακολουθουσα το θεμα και μολης βλεπω το ποστ σου οτι γυρισε,πηρα πολη μεγαλη χαρα!!!!

----------


## paulos

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά ήταν πολύ κουρασμένος κ πεινασμενος κλίματα τώρα αλλά το άλλο το κωλόπαιδο ενώ έσκασε στο κλάμα τώρα που τον έχει μια πάει τον χαϊδεύει μια τον τσιμπάει.τι ναι και αυτό πάλι τον τρέλανε στην τσιμπια.

----------


## Nikkk

Τον μαλώνει που τον άφησε μόνο! :-) Μπράβο που τον ξαναβρήκες, να ξορκιστεί λίγο η γκαντεμιά...

----------


## paulos

Χα χα, μαλον αυτό του λέει γιατί μας κοψοχολιασες?

----------


## zack27

αντε βρε Παυλο μπραβο!!!!!!!ολα καλα ευτυχως!!!

----------


## paulos

Χα χα, μαλον αυτό του λέει γιατί μας κοψοχολιασες?

----------


## ivi

αυτά είναι ευχάριστα νέα!!!βρέ τον αλητάκο τι έκανε!!δεν άντεξε όμως χωρίς φαί και νερό και χωρίς τον Ρεμάκο βέβαια ο οποίος δικαίως τον μαλλώνει!!!!!!όπως και να χει τέλος καλό όλα καλά!!!!!χαίρομαι που γύρισε Παύλο, τώρα τουλάχιστον θα χαλαρώσεις και σύ!!!

----------


## paulos

Αστα όσο πλησίαζε η ώρα του γυρισμού κ έλεγα ότι θα κείνη εδώ χαλιομουν ευτυχώς όλα καλά.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τέλος καλό όλα καλά.Πολύ χαίρομαι. :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:

----------


## Epicouros

Μπράβο ρε Παύλο,……να ‘ναι καλά το άτιμο που σε παίδεψε.
  Το διάβασα και χάρηκα γιατί είχα μείνει στο χθεσινοβραδινό σου μήνυμα από το κινητό,……πάλι καλά.

----------


## Anna

Δόξα το θεό αυτά είναι ευχάριστα νέα!!!Άντε μπουκωσέ τον τώρα στο φαί...χαχαχαχ

----------


## kdionisios

Μπραβο Παυλο!!!
Τελος καλο ολα καλα και για σενα αλλα προπαντων για τον μικρο!!!

----------


## paulos

καλησπερα μην με κραξετε παιδια αλλα ειχα παλη ατυχημα γυρισε το καπακι του κλουβιου μου που επανω καθοταν ο ντομι κ επεσε στην βεραντα πριν προλαβω να τον πιασω πεταξε για δευτερη λοιπον φορα ο δραπετης μου βρισκετε εκτος κλουβιου.... κοντευω να σκασω... πεταξε απεναντι σ ενα δεντρο πολυ ψηλο δεν ακουγετε τιποτα τωρα το πρωι ευχομαι να τον βρω .....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλή τύχη.Να ξυπνήσεις πρωί αύριο.

----------


## mitsman

δεν λες νυχτα καλυτερα Κωσταντινε??? πριν ξυπνησει και μετακινηθει πρεπει να σηκωθεις Παυλε!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

όταν αρχίσει να ξημερώνει εννοώ.Με το σκοτάδι δεν θα κάνει τίποτα.

----------


## paulos

τον ακουσα πριν 5 λεπτα λιγο φωναξε απο το δεντο απεναντι αλλα ειναι ψηλα. το ανυσηχιτικο ειναι πως δεν του κοβει να ερθει στο κλουβι στον ρεμι.καμια ιδεα πως να τον φτασω?????????

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πάρε την πυροσβεστική να έρθουν με τη σκάλα.Αν κάτσει και δεν πετάξει.έβγαλες το κλουβί έξω να βλέπει και να ακούει τον Ρεμί;

----------


## paulos

εξω τον εχο τωρα τον ρεμι αλλα ο ρεμι δεν κανει κιχ τωρα.... την πυσοσβεστικη??????????????? τη λες καλε/???? θα με κραξουν αμα τους πω να μου φτασουν τον παπαγαλο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιατί τις γάτες πως τις κατεβάζουν από τα δέντρα.Αν ο μικρός δεν φύγει λόγω της νύχτας δεν χάνεις κάτι να τους τηλεφωνήσεις.Ας έσωζα εγώ τον παπαγάλο μου και ας με έκραζαν.

----------


## paulos

οχι δεν αλαζει δεντρο τον ξερω απο το χωριο κ εκει αλαζε μονο επειδη τον κυνηγουσαν χελιδονια. εχει προπονηθει  στις αποδρασεις το ατιμο χαχαχα. τωρα αυριο το πρωι θα δω αν καταφερω να τον φτασω κ θα τουσ παρω πρωι.

----------


## zack27

Παυλε ψαξε απο πολυ νωρις αυριο!!!! αν περασουν ωρες πιθανοτατα να απομακρυνθει το πουλι!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Περιστεριώτες ενωθείτε και πηγαίνετε να βοηθήσετε Το Παύλο.
Ήταν ατύχημα δε λέω....αλλά είσαι και λίγο αδιόρθωτος βρε Παύλο....(έτσι επειδή δε σε έχει κράξει κανένας ακόμα...)

Πήγαινε τώρα για ύπνο,δε καταφέρνεις τίποτα νυχτιάτικα,μόνο τρόμο μπορεί να του προκαλέσεις αν είναι ξύπνιος μέσα στο σκοτάδι....
Ξύπνα πριν χαράξει και με το Ρεμί βγείτε να το καλέσετε....έχε κοντάσου λάστιχο με νερό,απόχη ή κάποιο μεγάλο πανι σε περίπτωση που πλησιάσει.....


Όλα να πάνε καλά Παύλο.

----------


## paulos

τωρα που πηραμε το κολαι???????????????θα φευγω συνεχεια χαχαχα ,,,,τον επιασα παλι με ντουζ πρωινιατικα χαχαχα απο το πρωι λοιπον φωναζε εβαλα τον ρεμι μπαλκονι τιποτα αυτος , μετα απο μια ωρα χαμηλωσε στα κλαδια κ τον εβλεπα ζητησα απο τη γειτονισσα εκει  διπλα ενα λαστιχο κ τον μπουγελωσα κανονικα κ επεσε στο δρομο. και ολα μελι γαλα ειμαι παλι με τον μπαμπα κ τον ρεμι στο σπιτι.χαχαχα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλημέρα.Παύλο μιας και πήρες το κολλάει να σε χρησιμοποιήσουμε για να πιάνεις τα χαμένα πουλιά του φόρουμ.Τέτοια εμπειρία να μην πάει χαμένη.

----------


## tatanka

χαχα ωραίος!!Οταν χάνουμε τα πουλιά ξέρουμε ποιόν θα φωνάζουμε να τα πιάσει  :Anim 63:  :Anim 63: Μήπως να το κάνεις επάγγελμα?

----------


## Leonidas

braaavoo σου....χαρηκα παρα πολυ...μακαρι να εχουν ολοι την τυχη σου απο εδω και στο εξης...καποτε ετρεχα και εγω να πιασω ενα ringneck που μου εφυγε και ετρεχα απο σπιτι σε σπιτι και απο δεντρο σε δεντρο..αλλα δεν τα καταφερα...

κοψιμο φτερων σε ηρεμα πουλακια...γλυτωνεται και τον δικο σας πονο..και πιθανο θανατο του μικρου...εγω εκανα 3 μηνες να το ξεπερασω..και μεχρι και σημερα μετα απο 6 χρονια μου ερχονται εικονες..

----------


## Leonidas

> Κομενα ήταν τα φτερα


συγνωμη παυλο δεν το ειχα δει αυτο...να ξερεις πως αν κοψεις ολα τα μικρα φτερα και αφησεις 2 απο τα της πτησης μπορει να πεταξει..αν αφησεις απο ενα οχι....

αν αφησεις τα μικρα και κοψεις της πτησης παλι δεν πεταει..

εκτος αν παρολο που τα χες κομενα...ειχαν μεγαλωσει και μπορεσε να πετα3ει..εγω ετσι την πατησα..αφου μια μερα πριν του εκανα τεστ να δω αν πεταει κ δν πεταγε..και την επομενη μερα μου την εκανε..

----------


## paulos

> Καλημέρα.Παύλο μιας και πήρες το κολλάει να σε χρησιμοποιήσουμε για να πιάνεις τα χαμένα πουλιά του φόρουμ.Τέτοια εμπειρία να μην πάει χαμένη.


 καλημερα ετσι ετσι οποιος χανει πουλι με φωναζει.....χαχα

----------


## paulos

> συγνωμη παυλο δεν το ειχα δει αυτο...να ξερεις πως αν κοψεις ολα τα μικρα φτερα και αφησεις 2 απο τα της πτησης μπορει να πεταξει..αν αφησεις απο ενα οχι....
> 
> αν αφησεις τα μικρα και κοψεις της πτησης παλι δεν πεταει..
> 
> εκτος αν παρολο που τα χες κομενα...ειχαν μεγαλωσει και μπορεσε να πετα3ει..εγω ετσι την πατησα..αφου μια μερα πριν του εκανα τεστ να δω αν πεταει κ δν πεταγε..και την επομενη μερα μου την εκανε..


 καλημερα... κοιτα εγω δεν ηξερα απο κοψιμο φτερων και στα 2 μου πουλια μου τα κοψε ο ειδικος ο δημητρης(αδελφος βαγγελη) τωρα ομως επειδη θα μου φεθγουν πηρα προτοβουλια να τουσ τα κοψω μονος κ τουσ εκοψα τα πτησης τα ακρειανα δηλ εκτος απο ενα να φαινονται ομορφα  ενω ο δημητρης εκοβε τα μικρα ασε που τοσο καιρο τα ειχαν αλαξει κ αυτα .πιο πολυ γιαυτο πετουσαν κανονικα....τωρα ο ρεμι εγινε πιο υπακουος βλεπω αφηνει να τον χαιδευω πιο πολυ ευχομαι μην παθει καταθλιψη, που δεν παιρνει υψος πολυ.

----------


## Leonidas

> καλημερα... κοιτα εγω δεν ηξερα απο κοψιμο φτερων και στα 2 μου πουλια μου τα κοψε ο ειδικος ο δημητρης(αδελφος βαγγελη) τωρα ομως επειδη θα μου φεθγουν πηρα προτοβουλια να τουσ τα κοψω μονος κ τουσ εκοψα τα πτησης τα ακρειανα δηλ εκτος απο ενα να φαινονται ομορφα  ενω ο δημητρης εκοβε τα μικρα ασε που τοσο καιρο τα ειχαν αλαξει κ αυτα .πιο πολυ γιαυτο πετουσαν κανονικα....τωρα ο ρεμι εγινε πιο υπακουος βλεπω αφηνει να τον χαιδευω πιο πολυ ευχομαι μην παθει καταθλιψη, που δεν παιρνει υψος πολυ.


να εχεις παντα στο νου σου οτι ανα 3μηνο θελουν  κοψιμο..δεν θα παθει καταθλιψη γτ αυτο που περασε..να χαθει..και να τον βρεις θα σας φερει πιο κοντα..αρκει να τον εχεις διπλα σου οσο μπορεις και εξω απο το κλουβι οσο γινεται,,

----------


## paulos

> να εχεις παντα στο νου σου οτι ανα 3μηνο θελουν  κοψιμο..δεν θα παθει καταθλιψη γτ αυτο που περασε..να χαθει..και να τον βρεις θα σας φερει πιο κοντα..αρκει να τον εχεις διπλα σου οσο μπορεις και εξω απο το κλουβι οσο γινεται,,


 αααα οκ .... κοιτα γενικα τους βγαζω αρκετα εξω...

----------


## Leonidas

> αααα οκ .... κοιτα γενικα τους βγαζω αρκετα εξω...


τοτε μην φοβασαι τιποτα... :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

Παύλο ευχάριστα πρωινά νέα !!!!!!
Το νού σου κουμπάρε γιατί η συμπεθέρα από το Βορρα θα σε φάει ζωντανό  αν τη ξανα κοπανήσει ο μελλοντικός γαμπρός της... :: 

*το 1 ακριανό φτερό που άφησες για ομορφιά,καλό θα ήταν να το κόψεις και εκείνο.Σε προσπάθεια τους να πεταρίσουν,το πιθανότερο είναι να το χτυπήσουν και να σπάσει .

----------


## paulos

> Παύλο ευχάριστα πρωινά νέα !!!!!!
> Το νού σου κουμπάρε γιατί η συμπεθέρα από το Βορρα θα σε φάει ζωντανό  αν τη ξανα κοπανήσει ο μελλοντικός γαμπρός της...
> 
> *το 1 ακριανό φτερό που άφησες για ομορφιά,καλό θα ήταν να το κόψεις και εκείνο.Σε προσπάθεια τους να πεταρίσουν,το πιθανότερο είναι να το χτυπήσουν και να σπάσει .


  λες ε?????? μωρε θα φαινεται χαλια ο γαμπρος χαχαχα. ελα μια χαρα θα της κατσει αλανιαρης κ δραπετης. χαχα

----------


## zack27

Ευτυχως ολα καλα!!! ελπιζω να εβαλες μυαλο αυτη τη φορα!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Τέλος καλό όλα καλά!!!  :Happy:  Παύλο προσοχή από δω και πέρα!!! Τον Michael Scofield τι τον έχει;;;;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## paulos

> Τέλος καλό όλα καλά!!!  Παύλο προσοχή από δω και πέρα!!! Τον Michael Scofield τι τον έχει;;;;


χαχαχαχαχα μαλον μετεμψυχωση....

----------


## paulos

> Ευτυχως ολα καλα!!! ελπιζω να εβαλες μυαλο αυτη τη φορα!!!


 καλημερα ζαχε εβαλααααα... επεσε κουρεμα .

----------


## mitsman

αν εχεις τυχη διαβαινε!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Τέλος καλό όλα καλά Παύλο!
Εγω πάντος προτείνω να το αλλάξεις το όνομα και απο Ντο να τον πεις Παλαιοκώστα!

----------


## marlene

*Δεν παίζεσαι Παύλο....!!!!!!!!!!! Κανένα Jack Pot, πουλάκι μου....??? Και μόλις κερδίσεις κάνεις κ μία ευγενή χορηγία σε όλα τα ενεργά μέλη του φόρουμ....     *

----------


## paulos

> Τέλος καλό όλα καλά Παύλο!
> Εγω πάντος προτείνω να το αλλάξεις το όνομα και απο Ντο να τον πεις Παλαιοκώστα!


 χαχαχαχα δεν το χα σκεφτει τελοιοοοοοοο

----------

